# My new Motobecane Immortal Spirit



## Emzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share my new bike with you guys.

I have about 300 miles on it now and I think it is really a great bike!

Very light ! Very comfortable. Man this bike is the bomb!

I swapped the pedals for some red Look A5.1 ($68 at probekit) and a Fizik Vitesse saddle (very comfortable for $35 on ebay). Some red Michelins pro 2 race tires to finish it of.

The 59 cm frame is perfect for me (little over 6 feet), had to swap the stem though for a smaller one. 

This bike is TOP quality ! I'll tell you that. I would recommend it to anyone.

Thanks!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

When you get the chance, take some pics of the bottom bracket, headtube and seattube areas. Compared to other carbon bikes you looked at, how is the frame/finish quality? The frame reminds me of earlier Kestrel bikes.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

going to build mine up with campy and some aero carbon rims. have fun on yours...looks good.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 18, 2007)

*Picture frame*

Hi acckids,

The frame and finish quality looks really good to me. certainly comparable to much more expensive brands. The clearcoat is pretty thick. I did notice that it is easy to scratch. So watch out with tools. It's just that on this glossy black you notice any scratches more.

The frame is painted black were the tubes come together and fade to tranparant in the middle of the tubes so you can see the carbon.

here is a link to a large picture:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalspirit_frame.htm

I have heard that this is the same frame as the louis garneau LG 6.1 from 2005

see this link: http://www.louisgarneau.com/eng/cat...E5&section=RO&subsection=001&style_no=1304415

It sure loos a lot like it! The dimensions are exact the same too.

pretty cool


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks great... I really like the pearl white frame but I could probably live with the black if there was an easy way to remove the decals. What do you guys think about that? How hard would it be to remove the MOTOBECANE decals? I'm just very finicky and don't much like the color red. Silly, I know... but what can ya do? :blush2: 

Please keep us updated on your experience and satisfaction with the Immortal Spirit as you log more miles on it! :thumbsup: 

Bradley


----------



## Emzy (Jan 18, 2007)

*FSA SLK crank bolt*

I have 600 miles on my immortal spirit and its doing really wel. I love the bike! Off course my wife says I love the bike more then her. You guys probably have the same thing.

I had an issue last week though. The fixing bolt of the left arm of the FSA SLK crank came loose. I did some looking around on internet and I learned that this is a common issue with this type of FSA crank.

Last october FSA issued an announcement with regard to installation:

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/downloads/M-E installation bulletin 10-18-06.pdf

It is recommended to use a retainer compound for the left arm spindle and the M18 crank arm fixing bolt.

I ordered a bottle of Loctite 641 industrial strength and cleaned and re-installed the left crank arm. Hopefully it will keep it in place now.

Did anyone else with the FSA SLK crank experience this?

Too bad the loctide has to dry now. Its 75 degrees here in southern california today! Really perfect cyling weather! Can't wait to get back on the road.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think it is really easy to remove the decals. I think you would have to sandpaper the whole thing, remove the decals, and redo the painting. It is possible of course, but it will cost you a couple of days. Would be a good little project though!


----------



## MtWashingtonclimber (Mar 31, 2007)

*2007 Immortal Spirit*

Smooth ride, handles well on decents Can't say that there is anything wrong with this bike worth a look for anyone in the market for a Full Carbon Dura Ace Bike. I did replace the saddle with a Fizik Arione and put some Look A5.1 pedals 53cm frame Very Sharp 
Nice weather finally here in New England. Ready to tackle some hills.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a little over a 1000 miles on the Imortal Spirit now.

I am in southern california and moving here was one of the best decisions of my life 
Nice cycling weather every day of the year!

Anyway... my bike is still going strong. I am going to start using it to commute to work next week. (got a new job)

Before I bought this bike i did a lot of research. There were some people in the forums that were very negative about buying a bike over the internet. I know now that these people were really wrong. I would recommend it strongly!

By the way. I got the same pedals that you have! Great pedals and they look cool!

Good uck with your bike


----------



## MtWashingtonclimber (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Emzy,

You are lucky! Year round riding in warm weather, that would be nice. If you ever get the chance, take a swing over to the east coast New Hampshire. My personal favorite time of the season is Sept-Oct peak foliage season. Best around the lakes and mountains. But any ride any time anywhere is always a great ride!! That is great you'll be able to ride the Spirit to work! Congrats on the new job. 
I read the same type of coments from people on the forums. I am sure there are some junk bikes out there on the web, but the Motobacane Immortal Spirit is not one of them. Top quality bike @ big savings. My local bike shop still makes out because I had them assemble it and they always get my business with tune-up parts and extras all year long. So it's a win for everyone. I telecommute to my job so no ride on the bike to work but as soon as I shut down my VPN connection to the office my Spirit is sitting at the door waiting to go. Keep me posted on how your season goes. Stay safe, log lot's of miles and enjoy the rides. 

"The best rides are the ones where you bite off much more than you can chew--and live through it."--Doug Bradbury


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, Nice bikes! I've been thinking about getting a road bike. I have a Fantom Elite as of now but there are to many awesome country roads around here.


Fred.


----------



## bulgandor (Aug 13, 2009)

I was thinking about purchasing a 2010 Motobecane Immortal Spirit. Do you know how much it weighs with your 59cm frame?

Also, any problems after 2 years of having it?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

HI,

I am interested in purchasing the Immortal Spirit (frame only) but the geometry chart does not list the head tube length. Any of you Immortal Owners have a 56 cm and are willing to take a measurement for me....please??? Inches or cm is fine. Thanks...I really want a carbon frame but headtube size is important to me.


----------



## bulgandor (Aug 13, 2009)

andulong said:


> HI,
> 
> I am interested in purchasing the Immortal Spirit (frame only) but the geometry chart does not list the head tube length. Any of you Immortal Owners have a 56 cm and are willing to take a measurement for me....please??? Inches or cm is fine. Thanks...I really want a carbon frame but headtube size is important to me.


Check out this site for geometry: 
http://www.motobecane.com/immortal_geo.html

Do you mean the Top Tube length? It's 560mm for a 56cm.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually I meant the head tube...the tube that the fork steerer passes thru, it has a lot to do with handlebar height depending on the length of this tube and spacers needed. Should be around 5.5-6.5 inches. Thanks


----------

